
Synchronization gear - colinmegill
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronization_gear
======
redis_mlc
Actually, mounting guns on the wings is suboptimal, as they have to be focused
to converge to a point in space, usually 400 yards or so. Aces prefer under
200 yards though, or even "fire when the windshield is full."

The twin-engined P-38 fighter was loved by Allied pilots because the nose-
mounted guns projected rods of steel through enemy planes out to 1,000 yards.

The P-38 was a "Zero killer" because of its very high speed and nose-mounted
guns.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_P-38_Lightning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_P-38_Lightning)

~~~
jstanley
They don't really have to focus at a point. Mounting them out on the wings and
pointing them directly forwards would leave the streams separated by little
more than the diameter of the propeller, which is surely at least as accurate
as the pilot can aim the plane.

~~~
CarVac
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_harmonisation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_harmonisation)

Apparently pilots who were a good shot benefited significantly from being able
to place many bullets in the target.

In the article it mentions ace pilots who chose _very_ close convergence
distances.

------
g82918
That reminds me of a version of an old joke about an old RAF or some other
European forces pilot giving a talk. He starts describing a dog fight he had
one time around 1914. "There were Fokkers to the right of me and Fokkers to
the left of and one Fokker in front of me. The Fokker in front of me starts
firing..." He stops as a grad student in the front stands up. "Sir. I hate to
interrupt but Fokkers didn't have a synchronization gear until 1915." "Yeah
but these fuckers were Saulniers's." Not very factual, but kind of funny.

~~~
winrid
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morane-
Saulnier_N](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morane-Saulnier_N)

~~~
g82918
As I said mostly a joke I realize it probably stems from a comic in the 1960's

~~~
winrid
Just thought the reference would be useful.

------
t_treesap
These have always impressed me. Was surprised the first time when I learned
it's actually really simply machinery that solved an important problem.
(Albeit a problem I had never even considered. Gotta be able to aim at what
you can see!)

------
burfog
I think it is crazy this was even attempted. The hazard of delayed firing is
extreme, and there were so many other obvious solutions to the problem.

Probably the sanest fix is to put the guns out on the wings.

Firing through a center hole is possible, with the propeller on a hollow
shaft. Pusher aircraft don't have the problem. Twin engine aircraft don't have
the problem.

------
js2
Manual transmissions also have synchronizers of a different sort:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manual_transmission#Synchroniz...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manual_transmission#Synchronized_transmission)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXsRfbOiBhE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXsRfbOiBhE)

